# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کلاس امتحان نهایی ترمیم معدل  دی ماه  دروس عمومی کدام مدرس خوبه؟

## ziba_90

سلام به همگی 
خدا قوت
ممنون میشم کلاس آموزشی واسه ترمیم معدل  دی ماه  برای درس فارسی و زبان خارجه مدرس خوب معرفی کنید.

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

فارسی من خیلی کتاب خریدم آخر سر شانسم زد یه کلاس پیدا کردم واس یخ معلم تو تلگرام واقعا خوبه کلا ۲۰۰ تومنه  @Farsi_ehsan  آیدی تلگرامشه آیدی خودشم هست تو چنل جزوه هم داره

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH



----------


## ziba_90

> 


سپاسگزارم.
واسه کلاس زبان انگلیسی  کسی کلاس سراغ داره؟

----------

